# Gorgo release date?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Has a release date for Monarch's Gorgo been set?


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Any year now. And I'll buy one when it comes out.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

BatToys said:


> Has a release date for Monarch's Gorgo been set?


The Week of Thanksgiving 2011 was the last release date I heard


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

when ever someone finishes the one-page instruction sheet drawing... maybe 2037 or so?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think 2037's probably correct.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Its been a long time. Scott is aware of this. He doesnt live in a different universe. Crummy comments *we* *(all)* at one point in time or another have made wouldn't incentivise me to move forward.

In fact, it might have the opposite effect and bum me out. You know--make me give up on the whole thing altogether. I hope Scott isn't swayed by our griping and gives us Gorgo. 2037? C'mon.

But let's look at something and weigh it out. Gorgo was announced at a set price a few years back. Cases were probably pre-ordered at that price. In the interim~ gas, groceries, clothing, and just about everything else has gone up. Plastic models probably are no exception. So---would we be happy if it *finally saw release*, but had to be 49.99 instead of 29.99? I am sure we would cry. Its all the majority of "fandom" does is complain. I AM GUILTY TOO. I have been *really* upset some items got scrapped and some others are (still) delayed. A lot longer than Mama Gorgo. 

If he never makes another kit---I am glad we got the Ghost and Nosferatu. I think Gorgo was going back on track when I last emailed Scott. Just keep your fingers crossed, think happy thoughts and try emailing Scott directly at *[email protected]* . He's a great fella---but he's just one guy. He aint Mattel folks. 

Maybe its a darned if you do, darned if you dont scenerio?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is my wip of Gorgo 2010. One of my favorite projects, with FM FLAVOR.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305754&highlight=gorgo


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And I say again what i said then... you nailed the Famous Monsters flavor with this paint-up, Randy!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

deadmanincfan said:


> And I say again what i said then... you nailed the Famous Monsters flavor with this paint-up, Randy!


Thanks James. I may do a Godzilla with FM flavor, but I will use purples and blues, etc.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

By the way Buzz....good seeing you posting again:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> By the way Buzz....good seeing you posting again:thumbsup:
> Denis


Thanks, I will be modeling soon also, I am married now, bought a big home in Brockville ont, my hobby room is 16 ft x 16 ft, had no room in my previous condo.We just moved in 5 weeks ago, we are almost done the renovations.
Brockville population is 23,000, reminds me of the 1960's, with Mom and Pop stores, our home was built in 1960, so my vintage kits are very happy now hehehe.

Randy


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Look forward to any build-up you do MR Buzzconroy.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Tim Casey said:


> Any year now. And I'll buy one when it comes out.


Well put!!!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

buzzconroy said:


> Here is my wip of Gorgo 2010. One of my favorite projects, with FM FLAVOR.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305754&highlight=gorgo


That looks fantastic! Is it for the box cover?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes welcome back Randy... your Gorgo (and all your others) are awesome


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

BatToys said:


> That looks fantastic! Is it for the box cover?


No, I don't thinks so.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this from Scott to share with you guys....
To share with the greater hobby community, here is where we stand;

My artist and friend Gary is still AWOL, so we are forging ahead with the talent and dedication of Sir John Graziano, artiste extraordinaire. John and Gary are Monarch family, and both will take a strong role in keeping the art work bustling at Monarch. We also take great pride in featuring the talent of Douglas Klauba.

During my absence last year, the OEM in China underwent major restructuring and the tools have been dusted off and delivered to a new and hopefully more responsive OEM.
Our new OEM is very anxious to do the job right and quickly.
We are very anxious to demonstrate to the hobby community that Monarch is not a passing ship in the night. We are committed to the long term. The customers will tell us when it is time to pack it in. 

Our OEM has pinned September as a production start date for the Vampy and Jekyll kits, Gorgo, and possibly a glow Ghost. A delivery date prior to Christmas is achievable if production in Sept is met.

2014 has a few great possibilities with the cyclops at the pattern stage, the moonsuit leaving the drafting table for the pattern dept., and a very VERY cool new kit to fit the Adventure Series #2 kit. There is never a shortage of great ideas, only time.
Scott

:wave:
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Super News!!!

Monarch Rules!!!!!!!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sounds good. Glad he found another artist/OEM. Hopefully, I'll find a Gorgo under my Christmas tree this year!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That is good news to hear. I am buying two Gorgos.

By Vampy did he mean Vampirella or Aurora's The Vampire?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

BatToys said:


> That is good news to hear. I am buying two Gorgos.
> 
> By Vampy did he mean Vampirella or Aurora's The Vampire?



Monsters of the movies Dracula


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right you are....
The Box Art for the kits(I believe both will be in one box with optional legs, arms for both and heads for Jekyll )
will look like this...







[/
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Right you are....
> The Box Art for the kits(I believe both will be in one box with optional legs, arms for both and heads for Jekyll )
> will look like this...
> 
> ...


That artwork is beautiful. Who painted it?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

From my understanding this is Gary Makaturas' work
Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow!! This is great news. Love the artwork for the Hyde/Drac kit.
Thanks for sharing this Denis! :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Gotta get them for Monster Cafe Saltillo! I already have Drac from years before....Perhaps I can sell that part but keep the Hyde.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I will buy multiples of all, and I am really looking forward to seeing all the creative built-ups sure to appear on this forum over the next year.

What fun!!!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

"Vampy" is actually the Monster SCENES Dracula, which is extremely similar to the MOTM but with some differences. However, last I heard it won't be labeled as "Monster Scenes" because that name is Dencomm's.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Todd P. said:


> "Vampy" is actually the Monster SCENES Dracula, which is extremely similar to the MOTM but with some differences. However, last I heard it won't be labeled as "Monster Scenes" because that name is Dencomm's.


Wellll--- actually that name is Aurora's. Dencomm just resurrected it. They made a great feral cat and cage, skeleton, and new rabbit. Which I love. And I will buy anything else they release in styrene. But I would buy those same kits even if they were named "The Fascinating realm of Happy Harpy the Hand Puppet",lol.

But I personally couldn't care less if the "Sceners" kits or BlueSky helper's kits, or "Graveyard Scenes" kits are "official" releases or not. As far as most collectors are concerned they just want neat kits and couldnt care less about legalitites. I dont wanna come across as argumentative, expecially not with Resin the Barabrian, but hear me out. Every time someone brings up monster scenes kits....here comes the "TM" symbol and it inevitably winds up being a huge downer.

I, for one, say bring on the kits. Because with or without a "sanctioned" or "TM", *we need new kits*. Besides, no one seems to give a rat's hiney whether or not a resin kit is a garage kit or licensed. they just want quality. Why does this "TM" crap constantly rear it's head whenever Monster Scenes are mentioned? Put down those pitchforks and torches, pilgrims---I am just stating my opinion on this.

If Dencomm ever makes the Dungeon and Animal Pit, I will buy several of each. But all of this "TM" stuff, and Dencomm owns it, is , well---ridiculous. because all my vintage Aurora's dont have a dang thing about Dencomm on them. It also may be one of the reasons Monarch hasn't gone forward with these yet after all this time.  Just sayin'.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a shot of the box at Wonderfest back in 2009...


Denis
....and for no particular reason at all......
*Meanwhile...Waiting for Godzilla...*


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> Here is a shot of the box at Wonderfest back in 2009...



No high tension wires setting is complete without:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Anton Phibes said:


> Wellll--- actually that name is Aurora's. Dencomm just resurrected it. They made a great feral cat and cage, skeleton, and new rabbit. Which I love. And I will buy anything else they release in styrene. But I would buy those same kits even if they were named "The Fascinating realm of Happy Harpy the Hand Puppet",lol.


I ain't arguing with you, just clarifying which kit is being repopped. There are definite differences between the MOTM and Monster Scenes Draculas. Different optional parts, different bases. The MOTM kit is common as dirt, especially the Revell reissue from the late '90s or so. The Monster Scenes kit is hard to find.

I am glad, though, that Scott planned to respect Dencomm's trademark name.


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Does the part about the glow ghost mean that it could fit in during the September production run, or does it mean that it might not happen at all?


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

The MOM Godzilla tearing Tokyo tower apart? That would be awesome!


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

mr.victor said:


> Does the part about the glow ghost mean that it could fit in during the September production run, or does it mean that it might not happen at all?


Would also like to know about this, I need one more for my youngest boy that is not priced at the hyper inflation seen on ebay. And for that matter, another run of Nosferatu kits would see at least 3 to four enter my household. We missed the boat on that one. 

Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

RobP. said:


> Would also like to know about this, I need one more for my youngest boy that is not priced at the hyper inflation seen on ebay. And for that matter, another run of Nosferatu kits would see at least 3 to four enter my household. We missed the boat on that one.
> 
> Rob


Yep...this production run will also include the Glow Ghost...:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is three Gorgo kits!


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Rob, I don't think the CONSUMER missed the boat at all!  Should not really get TOO mad at dealers on eBay either, supply and demand setting prices is a reasonable way to do business. In the past Scott (when he was actually posting here directly) was very PROUD to report how quickly his products were COMPLETELY selling out. IMHO that is a VERY flawed approach; the only way to know just HOW MANY of ANYTHING ( alarm clocks, widgets, what have you ) you might be able to sell is to have remaining inventory; i.e. if you do a run of 5,000 units and after a certain amount of time sales slow to a crawl and you have about 1,000 units left, then you mark down the thousand to be done with them and the NEXT time you can make an INFORMED choice about just how many widgets (or GLOW widgets, or widget MKII, you get the idea) to make. If you make 2,000 and SELL 2,000 quickly,then retire the tooling, the amount of POTENTIAL sales lost are IMPOSSIBLE to measure. Also, if the widgets start selling on eBay for MORE than you were making on them, rather than begrudge them (the eBay sellers) their success, make MORE widgets. See, back to supply and demand. The only thing I can figure is Monarch is basing the size of their kit runs on how many units will fit in a shipping container from China. WHICH, btw I am pretty sure how EVERYONE does it; Moebius, Revell, Round 2, EVERYBODY. For the FIRST run. And THEY pretty much ALWAYS produce MORE than they EXPECT to sell. Sometimes a kit is just a HUGE seller right out of the gate and a second run is almost immediately ordered, or in some cases even planned BEFORE the first one ships; pretty sure this was true of the 4 window Moebius Seaview and more recently the Round 2 1/350 TOS Enterprise. And NONE of them REFUSE to do a second run of ANYTHING out of so-called "loyalty" to the "collectors" who purchased from the first run (OBVIOUSLY this does NOT apply to the tinbox/lunchbox/hatbox etc stuff Round 2 and Tom Lowe are enamored with, but you see my point). Anyway, just an INFORMED opinion , NOT based on ten plus years of selling little plastic heads on the internet (those I DO NOT keep in stock, but rather make to order, but then I am THE manufacturer, THE distrbutor AND the retailer and little heads do NOT require instructions, so THAT has NEVER been a delay for me. ) Rather, the ten plus years BEFORE that working in retail sales, distribution and wholesale distribution. Some of this does NOT require tons of time or a huge staff, just a little bit of common sense and the ability to learn from your mistakes. Otherwise, good money CONTINUES to be thrown after bad. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

COPP said:


> And THEY pretty much ALWAYS produce MORE than they EXPECT to sell.
> Tom


Which is why, I suppose, we can still purchase pristine copies of Famous Monsters of Filmland over 50 years after they were printed. 

I only took two quarters of economics, so my knowledge of the business end is limited. It would be difficult to predict which characters and sculpts would sell even for an experienced business person. The Ghost is a wonderfully realized sculpt, but not even based on a literary or cinematic character. It came solely from the minds of its creators, and the kit proved enormously popular (for good reason, I might add. It's off the coolness meter). I wasn't interested in Nosferatu at first, even after seeing the sculpt. But like the fungus in a silly B movie, it grew on me. 
Now I look forward to buying a couple of Gorgos and Hyde / Vampires just because I know Scott and his friends will deliver an exciting fun kit. 

In short, I can't criticize or second guess how a business person operates (though I'm stunned that my idea for a classic voodoo zombie hasn't been snapped up). I can only give a:thumbsup: to those who take the risk and continue to make our hobby so thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

COPP said:


> Rob, I don't think the CONSUMER missed the boat at all!  Should not really get TOO mad at dealers on eBay either, supply and demand setting prices is a reasonable way to do business. In the past Scott (when he was actually posting here directly) was very PROUD to report how quickly his products were COMPLETELY selling out. IMHO that is a VERY flawed approach; the only way to know just HOW MANY of ANYTHING ( alarm clocks, widgets, what have you ) you might be able to sell is to have remaining inventory; i.e. if you do a run of 5,000 units and after a certain amount of time sales slow to a crawl and you have about 1,000 units left, then you mark down the thousand to be done with them and the NEXT time you can make an INFORMED choice about just how many widgets (or GLOW widgets, or widget MKII, you get the idea) to make. If you make 2,000 and SELL 2,000 quickly,then retire the tooling, the amount of POTENTIAL sales lost are IMPOSSIBLE to measure. Also, if the widgets start selling on eBay for MORE than you were making on them, rather than begrudge them (the eBay sellers) their success, make MORE widgets. See, back to supply and demand. The only thing I can figure is Monarch is basing the size of their kit runs on how many units will fit in a shipping container from China. WHICH, btw I am pretty sure how EVERYONE does it; Moebius, Revell, Round 2, EVERYBODY. For the FIRST run. And THEY pretty much ALWAYS produce MORE than they EXPECT to sell. Sometimes a kit is just a HUGE seller right out of the gate and a second run is almost immediately ordered, or in some cases even planned BEFORE the first one ships; pretty sure this was true of the 4 window Moebius Seaview and more recently the Round 2 1/350 TOS Enterprise. And NONE of them REFUSE to do a second run of ANYTHING out of so-called "loyalty" to the "collectors" who purchased from the first run (OBVIOUSLY this does NOT apply to the tinbox/lunchbox/hatbox etc stuff Round 2 and Tom Lowe are enamored with, but you see my point). Anyway, just an INFORMED opinion , NOT based on ten plus years of selling little plastic heads on the internet (those I DO NOT keep in stock, but rather make to order, but then I am THE manufacturer, THE distrbutor AND the retailer and little heads do NOT require instructions, so THAT has NEVER been a delay for me. ) Rather, the ten plus years BEFORE that working in retail sales, distribution and wholesale distribution. Some of this does NOT require tons of time or a huge staff, just a little bit of common sense and the ability to learn from your mistakes. Otherwise, good money CONTINUES to be thrown after bad. :thumbsup:
> Tom


What you say, does make sense for a larger scale operation.
But for a small one man company, with probably little, if any warehouse space, having lots of stock is probably not an option. I'm sure Monarch probably produced what distributors said they would take, and little more than that.
That way, when the product comes in, it goes right out to the distributors, and you have very little on hand to clutter things up and require renting storage space somewhere.
Also, since Monarch is a little operation, they are probably subject to the production facilities terms. Perhaps they only produce set levels of product. 
Example - you have to choose to either get 2000, 5000, or 10000 units. Those are the only levels your supplier is willing to produce.
If you only have sales forecasts of 2500, you would be crazy to have 5000 produced and probably end up stuck with half the production run in dead stock. So, you settle for the 2000 piece run, and if there is enough demand, you can have a 2nd run produced.
Yeah, you probably end up paying more per unit with the smaller runs, but there is much less risk and logistical headaches involved.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

COPP said:


> Rob, I don't think the CONSUMER missed the boat at all!  Should not really get TOO mad at dealers on eBay either, supply and demand setting prices is a reasonable way to do business. In the past Scott (when he was actually posting here directly) was very PROUD to report how quickly his products were COMPLETELY selling out. IMHO that is a VERY flawed approach; the only way to know just HOW MANY of ANYTHING ( alarm clocks, widgets, what have you ) you might be able to sell is to have remaining inventory; i.e. if you do a run of 5,000 units and after a certain amount of time sales slow to a crawl and you have about 1,000 units left, then you mark down the thousand to be done with them and the NEXT time you can make an INFORMED choice about just how many widgets (or GLOW widgets, or widget MKII, you get the idea) to make. If you make 2,000 and SELL 2,000 quickly,then retire the tooling, the amount of POTENTIAL sales lost are IMPOSSIBLE to measure. Also, if the widgets start selling on eBay for MORE than you were making on them, rather than begrudge them (the eBay sellers) their success, make MORE widgets. See, back to supply and demand. The only thing I can figure is Monarch is basing the size of their kit runs on how many units will fit in a shipping container from China. WHICH, btw I am pretty sure how EVERYONE does it; Moebius, Revell, Round 2, EVERYBODY. For the FIRST run. And THEY pretty much ALWAYS produce MORE than they EXPECT to sell. Sometimes a kit is just a HUGE seller right out of the gate and a second run is almost immediately ordered, or in some cases even planned BEFORE the first one ships; pretty sure this was true of the 4 window Moebius Seaview and more recently the Round 2 1/350 TOS Enterprise. And NONE of them REFUSE to do a second run of ANYTHING out of so-called "loyalty" to the "collectors" who purchased from the first run (OBVIOUSLY this does NOT apply to the tinbox/lunchbox/hatbox etc stuff Round 2 and Tom Lowe are enamored with, but you see my point). Anyway, just an INFORMED opinion , NOT based on ten plus years of selling little plastic heads on the internet (those I DO NOT keep in stock, but rather make to order, but then I am THE manufacturer, THE distrbutor AND the retailer and little heads do NOT require instructions, so THAT has NEVER been a delay for me. ) Rather, the ten plus years BEFORE that working in retail sales, distribution and wholesale distribution. Some of this does NOT require tons of time or a huge staff, just a little bit of common sense and the ability to learn from your mistakes. Otherwise, good money CONTINUES to be thrown after bad. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Tom, I am not against what collectors may or may not get for a kit off of ebay, I just have my limits as to what I will spend on a kit. If its quality work and a subject matter I am interested in, I will spend the money. Also, like many others, I have been in and out of the hobby on occasions. That being said I also support my youngest boys modeling for the most part. Since we are builders and not kit collectors, I price things based on what we want to build, and picking up three Nosferatu kits at $70 and up puts that out of our reach at this time. I feel lucky that I noticed the Ghost of Castel Mare kits when they were available, so obtained two of them even though I was not building at the time. As it turns out, with my youngest boy now intrested in the hobbie, I could use a third, so look forward to the glow release, which by chance with his being eight going on nine, is right up his alley! I try to keep an eye on some things if I chance across them. As for the Nosferatu kits, as I said we missed the boat, I did not notice them while I was not building. And should Monarch run them again, I would buy them. At least three, probably four so as to build one of your Zacherly conversions. I would imagine I am not the only builder that goes in and out of the hobby, so Monarch would have to decide if demand changes have taken place in the market that would make another run profitable. If they do, good, if not, well maybe I will stumble on some at reasonable prices one day. Not gonna get upset about it one way or another. Presently I have 19 kits in my own build pile and that will keep me busy for some time. More so, because as I continue modeling I like to alter things and add scratchbuild items to my models that make them my own. I have some great ideas (I think) that I would like to model up and also look forward to the Devilbat conversion and the Frankenstein Gogo's replacement head I have on order with you. I have some notes written down on diorama subjects for both, but it will be some time before I get to them all. Currently my altered Bride of Frankenstein diorama is going almost painfully slow. Working for a living keeps getting in the way!:lol:

Believe me, I understand what your saying about production, inventory, costs, etc. I used to work in that world for a time. In no way am I upset over missing a model though, Because so far there are still alot of great subjects out there that I, and my boys, are interested in!

Rob


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

If I had missed the boat on the Ghost when it was first released---I would cough up the secondary market price. And I am a horrible cheapskate. But that kit totally rocks!!!! But I would also be ticked at having missed it. That being said---I am buying several Gorgos and am very happy to hear she's moving forward again!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

